# Gute warme Winterhanschuhe?



## Beguel (7. November 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

neben meinem besten Hobby der Welt - dem mtb fahren, pendel ich auch täglich ca. 30 Kilometer zur Arbeit. Da jetzt wieder die kalte Jahreszeit vor der Tür steht und die letzten zwei Tage schon wieder die - vor der Zahl am Thermometer stand benötige ich mal eure Erfahrungen! Ich habe mit den kalten Temperaturen beim biken überhaupt keine Probleme und leide unter der kälte lediglich an den Händen (muss da wohl etwas empfindlich sein). Habe auch schon verschiedene Handschuhe ausprobiert, fahre aktuell die Endura Strike wenn es kalt ist, aber diese habe so wie die Vorgänger das Problem, sobald Minusgrade draußen herrschen mir inbesondere der Daumen und Zeigefinder extrem kalt werden. Aber ich möchte auch nicht solche Handschuhe wie die "answer sleestak" wie sie hier bei MTB news schon getestet wurden, also Handschuhe die mehrere Finger zusammenfassen, bzw. Fäustlinge, da ich mich in diesen Handschuhen doch recht eingengt bzw. unbeweglich fühle (bremsen, schalten etc.).
Also was benutzt ihr für Handschuhe bzw. welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen.

Grüße

Manuel


----------



## nightwolf (7. November 2017)

Naja der Uralt-Trick waere duenne Unterhandschuhe plus ausreichend grosse 'Krabbenfinger' ... letzteres laesst sich halt nicht vermeidend bei richtig kaltem Wetter, laesst aber IMHO genug Spielraum.
Daumen re. zum Runter-, links zum Hochschalten (Invers dann halt andersrum), Zeige+Mittelfinger zum Bremsen bzw. andersrum Schalten, Ring+kleiner Finger am Lenker. _Geht doch_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuki (7. November 2017)

Ich bekomme immer sehr schnell kalte Finger.
Diese 
http://www.goreapparel.de/gore-bike...MIrKG15Yys1wIVG4myCh3-aQo-EAQYAiABEgJEf_D_BwE

machen mir den Winter erträglich.
IdR lege ich sie vor dem Losfahren ca 1/2 Stunde auf die Heizung ( Schuhe auch). Wenn es für mich zu  kalt ist ziehe ich noch Küchenhandschuhe drüber.
.


----------



## Beguel (7. November 2017)

Nuki schrieb:


> Wenn es für mich zu  kalt ist ziehe ich noch Küchenhandschuhe drüber.
> .



Was meinst du mit Küchenhandschuhe? So Gummihandschuhe zum spülen oder Handschuhe um heiße Auflaufformen aus dem Backofen zu nehmen?


----------



## Florent29 (7. November 2017)

Ach Quatsch...zieh einfach Seidenhandschuhe drunter...das hält warum und es lacht dich keiner aus...gibt's überall im Motorrad- und Bikebekleidungshandel.


----------



## Nuki (7. November 2017)

Beguel schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Küchenhandschuhe? So Gummihandschuhe zum spülen oder Handschuhe um heiße Auflaufformen aus dem Backofen zu nehmen?



Gummihandschuhe
Und ob mich jemand auslachen sollte ist mir egal. Hauptsache die Finger sind warm.


----------



## Florent29 (7. November 2017)

Nuki schrieb:


> Gummihandschuhe
> Und ob mich jemand auslachen sollte ist mir egal. Hauptsache die Finger sind warm.



Ja, kannst du ja machen...aber ich bin halt Rennradler und wir haben bekanntlich so gewisse Dresscodes (auch wenn ich, shame on me, gelegentlich schwarze Socken anziehe ).
Zudem sind Seidenhandschuhe dem Mikroklima im Handschuh doch etwas zuträglicher.

Blöde Frage: Was sind das für Gummihandschuhe, die ÜBER Winterhandschuhe drüber passen?


----------



## IndianaWalross (7. November 2017)

Schonmal über Poogies bzw. Bar mitts nachgedacht bei so viel pendeln bei Minusgraden?

Ansonsten, aber wolltest du ja leider nicht, haben uns bei langen Touren und Minusgraden halt Lobster geholfen, die haben den Daumen getrennt aber Rest ist halt dann immer 2 Finger in 1 Fach jeweils dann. Sugoi RSE Subzero Lobster sind das. 
Fahren übrigens auch ausschliesslich Rennlenker, schalten und bremsen geht noch ganz gut damit, und wer schaut schon auf die Hände bei so Temperaturen ist man doch froh wenn die Brille nicht beschlägt. 

Gibt auch noch Lobster wo die ersten 3 Finger getrennt sind und nur die letzten 2 gemeinsam etc. Z.B. den Pearl Izumi P.R.O. AmFIB Super Glove oder Vaude usw.
Gibt mittlerweils von x Firmen Lobster oder Lobster-Verschnitte (PI, Craft, GBW, PX, Sugoi, Assos, Northwave, was weiss ich nicht noch alles)


----------



## Nuki (7. November 2017)

ich habe S da gehen Küchenhandschuhe S/M

Grösser

https://www.amazon.de/Gummihandschu...id=1510056747&sr=1-7&keywords=gummihandschuhe

auch das ist möglich
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00UYN4SRE/ref=twister_B01EHSZERY?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
Das ist bei mir im Sommer bei Regen immer dabei.


----------



## HeikeK (7. November 2017)

Ich habe die Endura Luminite, die scheinen mir etwas dicker zu sein als die Strike. Ich komme damit gut klar, allerdings habe ich eigentlich auch kein Problem mit kalten Händen, sondern eher das Problem, dass ich schnell schwitze und dann die nassen Handschuhe kalt werden, daher liebe ich die Handschuhe, da sie obwohl warm und wasserdicht immer noch recht atmungsaktiv sind.


----------



## Bener (7. November 2017)

Ich trage billige Skihandschuhe ausm Diskounter. Habe mehrere Sätze, damit die wieder durchtrocknen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beguel (7. November 2017)

Nuki schrieb:


> ich habe S da gehen Küchenhandschuhe S/M
> 
> Grösser
> 
> ...




Also Danke für den Tipp, aber Gummihandschuhe über die Handschuhe ist bei mir raus, nicht aus optischen Gründen, aber richtig vorstellen kann ich mir das einfach nicht.



IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Schonmal über Poogies bzw. Bar mitts nachgedacht bei so viel pendeln bei Minusgraden?
> 
> Ansonsten, aber wolltest du ja leider nicht, haben uns bei langen Touren und Minusgraden halt Lobster geholfen, die haben den Daumen getrennt aber Rest ist halt dann immer 2 Finger in 1 Fach jeweils dann. Sugoi RSE Subzero Lobster sind das.
> Fahren übrigens auch ausschliesslich Rennlenker, schalten und bremsen geht noch ganz gut damit, und wer schaut schon auf die Hände bei so Temperaturen ist man doch froh wenn die Brille nicht beschlägt.
> ...



Über Bar mitts habe ich schon nachgedacht, aber ist mir glaube ich auch zu umständlich, da mein Fahrrad bei der Arbeit im freien steht und ich am Tag noch mindestens einmal die das Büro wechseln muss und nochmal paar Kilometer fahren muss. Aber vielleicht muss ich mich mit meinen empfindlichen Fingern doch mal mit Lobstern anfreunden und diese einfach mal in der Praxis testen.

Das mit den Seidenhandschuhen hatte ich bisher auch nicht auf dem Schirm, hört sich aber aus meiner Sicht sehr sinnvoll an, da man das Säuglingen als unterste Insolationsschicht auch gerne im Winter anzieht, ich glaube nur das ich dafür erstmal weitere Handschuhe insgesamt benötige.  

Danke für die Tipps, ich mach mich mit diesen neuen Informationen mal schlau was ich so an meiner Winterperformance verbessern kann


----------



## RetroRider (7. November 2017)

Bener schrieb:


> Ich trage billige Skihandschuhe ausm Diskounter. Habe mehrere Sätze, damit die wieder durchtrocknen können.


Sachen die funktionieren sind doch voll unhipp.


----------



## IndianaWalross (7. November 2017)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Sachen die funktionieren sind doch voll unhipp.



Schön dass wir wiedermal festgestellt haben, dass eine Sache automatisch für alles und jeden zu funktionieren hat 

Bei mir funktioniert das nicht, und jetzt? Darf ich jetzt nicht mehr Radfahren oder muss mich zu den "Hipstern" zählen weil ich keinen Discounterrotz spazieren fahre?


----------



## RetroRider (7. November 2017)

Teurere Ski-Handschuhe funktionieren auch.
Aber mit speziellen Bike-Handschuhen hab ich keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht. Gore: Zerfleddert schnell, Nässe-Magnet. Sugoi: "Extreme Winter Conditions" bedeutet so 10°C - 15°C.


----------



## IndianaWalross (7. November 2017)

Mag sein dass die Gore bei täglicher Nutzung von 30+km irgendwann aufgeben, dafür ist die Taktilität gegenüber Skihandschuhen unübertroffen. 
Für Nässe hab ich mir nun nen Paar Roeckl gegönnt, die machen nen guten Eindruck und die gibt's in Sommer- (Moro) und Winterausführung (Roden). Ich hab die "Sommer"- und Übergangsausführung und kann sagen ab 15°C gehste tot damit, soviel zu Sommer aber bis 5°C bin ich damit dafür schon prima gefahren  Hände bleiben trocken und es reibt kein extra Innenfutter hin und her da die Lagen zusammenlaminiert wurden. 

Mit meinen Sugoi RSE Subzero Lobster fahre ich bislang bis -5°C vollkommen problemlos, kälter konnte ich noch nicht testen. Keine Ahnung welches Modell du hattest


----------



## RetroRider (7. November 2017)

RS Zero oder so.
Die Lobster sind dann wahrscheinlich auch dicker. So lange keine Heizung eingebaut ist, gilt: entweder gefühlsecht oder warm (also dick). Das hat mit dem Preis erstaunlich wenig zu tun, denn das Isoliermaterial ist die gleiche Luft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wadl (7. November 2017)

...auf jeden Fall etwas mit Windstopper! Ich habe für dicke Minusgrade die hier: https://www.craft-sports.de/Herren/...e/CRAFT-Bike-Siberian-Glove-1901623-9430.html und hab noch nie in Erwägung gezogen Unterziehhandschuhe zu benutzen.


----------



## Nafrapetimel (1. Januar 2018)

Nuki schrieb:


> Ich bekomme immer sehr schnell kalte Finger.
> Diese
> http://www.goreapparel.de/gore-bike-wear/herren/handschuhe/universal-gore-tex-thermo-handschuhe/4017912592062.html?cm_mmc=Google-_-Gore DE Shopping-_-All Products-_-Feed DE&xcmp=sea_gore-de-shopping_google__de_&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIrKG15Yys1wIVG4myCh3-aQo-EAQYAiABEgJEf_D_BwE
> 
> ...


Ebenfalls meine Wahl.
Jetzt nach zehn Jahren geht die Gummibeschichtung innen ab aber die Dinger sind immer noch dicht.


----------



## pacechris (13. Januar 2018)

Ich jemand der immer kalte Finger hat.....bin ein sensibelchen wenn es daraum geht 


Mein bester Klamottenkauf seit langem, absolute empfehlung:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Roeckl/Verbier-Ganzfinger-Handschuhe-Winter-2018-p59611/


----------



## aibeekey (13. Januar 2018)

pacechris schrieb:


> Mein bester Klamottenkauf seit langem, absolute empfehlung:



Das stimmt, die Verbier sind Weltklasse! Zumal sie auch noch den Vorteil haben, dass sich nichts ineinander/gegeneinander verdrehen/verschieben kann und man damit auch auf dem MTB super Grip hat.
(meine Roeckl Renco z.B. machen das, da ist der Innenhandschuh nicht so richtig optimal mit dem Außenhandschuh verbunden - auf techischen Trails nicht so toll dann)


----------



## Diman (13. Januar 2018)

Hätte das gleiche Problem und habe auch schon viele Handschuhe durchprobiert. Egal ob Roeckl oder Gore mit Primaloft nach ein paar Stunden waren meine Finger zugefroren.  Jetzt habe ich mir die hier geleistet und bin soweit zufrieden.


----------



## IndianaWalross (14. Januar 2018)

Bin jetzt auf den Unterziehhandschuh gekommen. Gestern bei 0°C mit den Gore Power raus. Auf der Hinfahrt zu Schwiegereltern kein Problem. Rückfahrt abends dann nur 1 Grad weniger und kaum stand ich 1 Minute draussen wurden die Finger an den Seiten eiskalt!

Hab dann meine Roeckl Unterziehhandschuhe aus hauchdünnem Merino drunter gezogen. Brauchte einige Minuten mit Faust machen und so weiter aber dann waren die Finger kuschelig warm und blieben es auch den Rest der Fahrt. 

Beim Ausziehen zu Hause waren die Merino dann leicht feucht, ich schwitze immer schnell. Die Gore waren aber trocken, sonst wären die jetzt klatschnass geschwitzt gewesen, find ich gut, weil die Gore dauern länger bis sie wieder trocken sind als die ganz dünnen Merinos.
Werd mir die jetzt immer einstecken, und wenn es zu kalt wird drunter ziehen. 

Hatte übrigens auch die Roeckl Seiden-Unterziehhandschuhe hier. Das Feeling mochte ich mal garnicht, brr. 
Die Merinos fallen übrigens klein aus. Sonst trag ich immer S oder sogar XS in Roeckls. Hier war S zwischen den Fingern zu kurz und am Bündchen zu eng. Hab dann auf M getauscht, da sind die nun 0,5cm zu lang aber Rest sitzt wunderbar und die 0,5cm kann ich verschmerzen.


----------



## Perlenkette (17. Januar 2018)

Übrigens... Gold wert ist ein zweites Paar Handschuhe im Rucksack. Auch wenn es der für dieses Wetter 2.-Wahl-Handschuh-weil-dünner ist; es ist unbezahlbar, bei kaltem Gegenwind den geschwitzten Handschuh gegen einen trockenen zu tauschen- auf dem Heimweg oder vor der Abfahrt nach einem längeren Anstieg........


----------



## boxy (18. Januar 2018)

Ich habe mit den Handschuhe von Assos sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht!
Sind zwar nicht die günstigsten, aber es kommt halt kein Wind und somit die Kälte durch!

Das ist es mir wert


----------



## platt_ziege (22. Januar 2018)

Diman schrieb:


> Hätte das gleiche Problem und habe auch schon viele Handschuhe durchprobiert. Egal ob Roeckl oder Gore mit Primaloft nach ein paar Stunden waren meine Finger zugefroren.  Jetzt habe ich mir die hier geleistet und bin soweit zufrieden.


und wie nennt sich das modell?


----------



## pacechris (22. Januar 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> und wie nennt sich das modell?



Hab mal 8sec. gegoogelt für dich  https://www.blue-tomato.com/de-DE/product/Ortovox-Swisswool+Freeride+Handschuhe-478448/
*
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (23. Januar 2018)

pacechris schrieb:


> Hab mal 8sec. gegoogelt für dich  https://www.blue-tomato.com/de-DE/product/Ortovox-Swisswool+Freeride+Handschuhe-478448/


dank dir!
8sek? niemals ;-)
krass, für das geld kauf ich mir lieber noch nen zweitrad für den sommer :-D


----------



## Diman (23. Januar 2018)

Waren im Angebot nicht mal teuerer als UVP von Gore Primaloft Handschuhen.


----------



## platt_ziege (23. Januar 2018)

Diman schrieb:


> Waren im Angebot nicht mal teuerer als UVP von Gore Primaloft Handschuhen.


d.h. in euronen was genau?


----------



## Diman (24. Januar 2018)

ca. 90,–


----------

